
Iter, a reactor in France, may deliver fusion power as early as 2045 - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/05/04/iter-a-reactor-in-france-may-deliver-fusion-power-as-early-as-2045
======
simonblack
Call me skeptical, if you like.

Fusion Power has always been 'about 20 years away' for the last seventy years.
I won't be around then, but I foresee somebody still saying "Fusion Power
about 20 years away' in another seventy years' time.

